# Garage playing silly buggers on car deposit refund !!



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

As you all probably know we have been on the lookout for anew car and around the 15th December we found one that we thought fitted the bill. After speaking to the salesman via phone on the 18th December we put down a deposit to hold the car until we could get down to the garage as it was 9 hours away(although due to travelling south for xmas to see relatives the garage is only 30 mins from them )

We put the deposit down with the condition that it was fully refundable if the car wasn't as described which the salesman agreed to.

Fast forward to the 21st December we go to view the car and are passed onto another salesman as the original wasn't in on the day. 

The car clearly wasn't as described as it was dented and marked and had scuffed alloys etc. The salesman who showed us around the car acted quite embarrassed by the condition of it and commented that the car we were px ing was in better condition.

Therefore he promised us a refund would be done the next day.

Fast forward tot today and after many promises of it being done and promised calls back it hasn't happened.


Luckily we paid by credit car and having spoken to them today they are sending paperwork out for us to fill in so we can get a "chargeback" The credit card chap said in the meantime try contacting the garage again and see what they say which I did and the chap I spoke to this time remembered me as was quite shocked (probably acting) that we hadnt had it back !!!

Im absolutely fuming over it.

The garage kept blagging me saying it had been done but then why did the original sales chap email asking for car details on the 5th so he could do it yet still hasnt !!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I personally would not have left the garage until the refund had been put back on my card - much harder for them not to do something when you are physically there


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Seen you coming.

Seriously? You didn't make them put the money back on there and then?


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Steve said:


> Seen you coming.
> 
> Seriously? You didn't make them put the money back on there and then?


Nope I got some spiel about no admin staff in to do it as it was the monday before xmas etc.

Its a big well known garage group in the bristol/gloucester area not some back street dealer


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Does the dealership have a Facebook page?....


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

neilos said:


> Does the dealership have a Facebook page?....


Yep but not very active and I cant seem to post to it !!

Can I name and shame?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

renton said:


> Nope I got some spiel about no admin staff in to do it as it was the monday before xmas etc.
> 
> Its a big well known garage group in the bristol/gloucester area not some back street dealer


bet theyd have been able to accpet £££££ if you wanted to buy a car that day

its a common trick with them , try to bend your arm into taking the car or another they have instead of a refund


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

back in the day "chargeback" would cause loads of problems for the retailer and they would try and sort it out quickly before it went that far, Is that still the case today ? been a very long time since I worked in retail though so its probably changed. Any way you can advise the garage you are starting the chargeback or would that just make them delay further on the refund? Good luck with it all though


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

renton said:


> Its a big well known garage group in the *bristol/gloucester* area not some back street dealer


Are you living in Scotland?

If not go to the showroom, take a comfy seat and tell them you will only leave when you've been refunded, I suggest you go in about 4pm, they will want to lock up on time.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> Are you living in Scotland?
> 
> If not go to the showroom, take a comfy seat and tell them you will only leave when you've been refunded, I suggest you go in about 4pm, they will want to lock up on time.


Unfortunatley I am 9 hours away otherwise I would have done this by now !


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

renton said:


> Nope I got some spiel about no admin staff in to do it as it was the monday before xmas etc.
> 
> Its a big well known garage group in the bristol/gloucester area not some back street dealer


Name names?

I work in the area..


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Try and get a phone number or email for someone senior at head office or the dealer principle, tell them why you didn't want the car and how long you've waited for your money back, hopefully someone will get their butt kicked. Worst case you will get it back through the chargeback but it shouldn't have had to come to that, no wonder dealers get such a bad rep.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Wessex garages mercia road Gloucester


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Just do a chargeback and you will have the money back. They will have the amount debited to their account which will be very embarrassing for anyone who should have been dealing with this.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

WESSEX GARAGES HOLDINGS LIMITED 
PENNYWELL ROAD, 
BRISTOL, BS5 0TT

Managing Director - Keith Brock


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Don't normally get any problems with them.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking at their Facebook page, there are a few people that aren't happy with their service.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

andy665 said:


> WESSEX GARAGES HOLDINGS LIMITED
> PENNYWELL ROAD,
> BRISTOL, BS5 0TT
> 
> Managing Director - Keith Brock





> The combined cash at bank value for all businesses where Keith holds a current appointment equals £1,529,136, with a combined total current assets value of £22,871,860 and total current liabilities of £17,255,687. Roles associated with Keith Brock within the recorded businesses include: Director


I'm sure he can scrape together some pennies to sort you out :tumbleweed:

Link for the inquisitive


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

neilos said:


> Looking at their Facebook page, there are a few people that aren't happy with their service.


That would be applicable to just about every dealership in the country.


----------



## HarryHedgehog (Aug 13, 2013)

S63 said:


> That would be applicable to just about every dealership in the country.


True, but the class of a dealership is how they deal with things when they go wrong.

Local one have mucked up a few times, but are proactive about putting things right, and so you go back. We all make mistakes, but its how you deal with it.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

HarryHedgehog said:


> True, but the class of a dealership is how they deal with things when they go wrong.
> 
> Local one have mucked up a few times, but are proactive about putting things right, and so you go back. We all make mistakes, but its how you deal with it.


Agree with you totally.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Still waiting. 

Posted on both of their Facebook pages earlier. Will see if I get a reply.


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Any news on this?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd go straight to the small claims court - they'll soon move then


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Still waiting I'm afraid. 

I've been in contact with my credit card company and they have sent out some forms to fill in to raise a chargeback. 

In the meantime I have spoke to the garage again a d the original salesman no longer works there. 

I managed to speak to the finance manager today and he took all our details again and said it's going to be done. 

I am a bit concerned that the original salesman has our card details as I already gave then to him to do the refund. Should I be concerned


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd contact your local trading standards or the trading standards their end


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I remember when we were getting the run around by Evans Halshaw in Donny a few years ago. 

After being fobbed off a few times on the phone I simply walked into the showroom on a Saturday afternoon, straight up to the salesman who had been fobbing me off and said, while he was sat with some potential buyers, ''look mate, either you sort my issue out right here and now or I'll stand here and tell everyone in here how you were very helpful taking my money but completely ignorant when I want it back''

At that point, the Sales Manager walked over and asked if he could help, to which I said to him ''no as for the last 3 weeks you were either not in or unavailable when I wanted to speak to you on the phone but unbelievably, you are now available when I'm here making a fuss.''

I eventually got my problem resolved but It took a while and a rather irate visit back to the showroom.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

renton said:


> I am a bit concerned that the original salesman has our card details as I already gave then to him to do the refund. Should I be concerned


You should be concerned to the same extent as any other person, shop, restaurant, online retailer that has had access to your card details.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

S63 said:


> You should be concerned to the same extent as any other person, shop, restaurant, online retailer that has had access to your card details.


Not often I agree with you but in this case I do .


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

renton said:


> Still waiting I'm afraid.
> 
> I've been in contact with my credit card company and they have sent out some forms to fill in to raise a chargeback.
> 
> ...


now theres a surprise! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

TBH, I'd now go straight to the manufacturer head office, new car or used, bypass the dealership. They've had plenty of time to sort your issue.

Did it once with Nissan. It worked surprisingly well.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

It's funny how easy it is for them to take your money but seen to struggle giving it back!

Sutty.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> You should be concerned to the same extent as any other person, shop, restaurant, online retailer that has had access to your card details.


Yes but shops or restaurants don't have your card details wrote down in email format.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

renton said:


> Yes but shops or restaurants don't have your card details wrote down in email format.


Please tell me you didnt send your card details over an email ?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

renton said:


> Yes but shops or restaurants don't have your card details wrote down in email format.


If a member of staff were to use email to communicate a customers card details where I work they'd be sacked on the spot, fortunately our customers aren't that irresponsible anyway. For parts we don't even allow over the phone payments by card.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Response from garage ......

I've checked on this and Sales Executives are permitted to request details via email as we use a secure system however we appreciate that customers may not feel comfortable doing this and may wish instead to do so over the telephone. 

In the mean time I have had further communication from our Accounts department and can confirm that payment has been returned to your card, this will take up to five working days to show on your statement. 

Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience caused. If there is anything further I can be of any assistance with please let me know?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

renton said:


> Response from garage ......
> 
> I've checked on this and Sales Executives are permitted to request details via email as we use a secure system however we appreciate that customers may not feel comfortable doing this and may wish instead to do so over the telephone.
> 
> ...


Transaction ID???


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry to say this Renton but you sound a "soft touch" and need to wise up a bit. The dealership has given you total BS and is well and truly pulling your chain. 

When you do a transaction with a salesman, he will normally use a card machine somewhere on the sales floor, in our dealerships all refunds are done with the same machines, accounts have little if anything to do with that part of the process.

However, the fact you would have had to make yet another 9 hour journey should anything go wrong I would have not left that dealership without my deposit, infact I would have demanded some compensation for a very lengthy and costly wasted journey due to them trying to sell me something that was advertised differently.

A "secure system" for emails, they have got to be joking.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> Sorry to say this Renton but you sound a "soft touch" and need to wise up a bit. The dealership has given you total BS and is well and truly pulling your chain.
> 
> When you do a transaction with a salesman, he will normally use a card machine somewhere on the sales floor, in our dealerships all refunds are done with the same machines, accounts have little if anything to do with that part of the process.
> 
> ...


I'm not a soft touch by any means.

I've learnt over the years that being all angry and aggro with people rarely gets you anywhere.

I do however feel as though this garage has taken the **** somewhat and have mugged me over a bit.

I have made my feelings known about them in a nice little review on their Facebook page.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

renton said:


> I'm not a soft touch by any means.
> 
> I've learnt over the years that being all angry and aggro with people rarely gets you anywhere.
> 
> ...


Fat lot of good a review on Facebook will make to their sales Renton.

A few things spring to mind, first, you say you visited the dealership on the 21st of December, that's a Sunday, admin don't work Sunday's (but that's irrelevant anyway).

You are correct in as much as you have been mugged.

Tell me this, had you gone into...say M&S, Argos or PCWorld and wanted a refund only to be told "sorry I can't give you a refund, our Admin lady is off today" would you have trudged off prepared to return another day?

Had that car been in perfect condition and you wanted to buy it there and then, would the salesman had said "sorry can't sell it to you today, can you comeback tomorrow"?

The whole point of a credit card is to give the consumer a user friendly means of making a purchase, no unnecessary paperwork, no hassle, instant contract, at the same time giving you protection.


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

renton said:


> Response from garage ......
> 
> I've checked on this and Sales Executives are permitted to request details via email as we use a secure system however we appreciate that customers may not feel comfortable doing this and may wish instead to do so over the telephone.
> 
> ...


PCI DSS regulations cover credit card details!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

I think at the end of the day you've been mugged.

Hopefully next time you will think about things a bit more before laying down the card details.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Steve said:


> I think at the end of the day you've been mugged.
> 
> Hopefully next time you will think about things a bit more before laying down the card details.


I don't think you read the full thread Steve 

The guy done his homework and asked all the relevant questions to the sales advisor for which he then put down his card details to hold re car upon inspection. Like he said it is 8 hours away.
The sales guy has told him it is immaculate to then find it isn't. The garage are playing silly buggers now


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I don't think you read the full thread Steve
> 
> The guy done his homework and asked all the relevant questions to the sales advisor for which he then put down his card details to hold re car upon inspection. Like he said it is 8 hours away.
> The sales guy has told him it is immaculate to then find it isn't. The garage are playing silly buggers now


Not offense.

Credit card details over email....?

Yeah

I rest my case.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I wouldnt buy anything or give any details without seeing the car first.
How many times have you or people you know gone to buy or look at a car that is in imaculate condition to find it isnt?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

possul said:


> I wouldnt buy anything or give any details without seeing the car first.
> How many times have you or people you know gone to buy or look at a car that is in imaculate condition to find it isnt?


i think its safe to say in most cases a salesman will lie and promise anything to get the sale , once they have the money you can f.o

i wouldnt hand over a deposit unseen being picky about cars


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I maybe wrong but I suspect the salesman was aware of his potential buyers epic journey and delayed returning the deposit immediately which he could have done in the feint hope Renton would reconsider.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Steve said:


> Not offense.
> 
> Credit card details over email....?
> 
> ...


Got a copy of the transaction id this morning.

Regards

Steve

S63 I suspect that may be right about hoping I would reconsider.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

possul said:


> I wouldnt buy anything or give any details without seeing the car first.
> How many times have you or people you know gone to buy or look at a car that is in imaculate condition to find it isnt?


Each to their own, I bought my C63 unseen.....I spoke to the salesman a few times and was quite clear what would happen if I came 400miles to find a bag if &*£$ :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

renton said:


> Got a copy of the transaction id this morning.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Did that Mondeo have any warranty included in the sale?


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Standard 3 months I believe


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Would that have covered you in Scotland?


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> Would that have covered you in Scotland?


The salesman at the time said they deal with a warranty company that would allow me to take it to a local garage. probably more BS to try and convince me to buy it.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

possul said:


> I wouldnt buy anything or give any details without seeing the car first.
> How many times have you or people you know gone to buy or look at a car that is in imaculate condition to find it isnt?


I have bought my last 2 cars sight unseen and we have given a deposit for them over the phone - I was given pictures but as we all know pictures can lie. both were as described though and we didn't have any issues. I was a bit like bero though in that both salesmen knew we were travelling a fair old distance and if they weren't described I would have been a tad unhappy to say the least.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I had this when I was looking at DB9's, most supercar dealers wanted a £500 minimum holding deposit, some more than that. Their attitude was that they didn't want people coming down and driving around in posh cars then just going home. I told them all the same, I wouldn't be putting a deposit down on anything until I saw it, and that I was intending to view the car I had chosen immediately and that I would risk the car being bought in the couple of hours it would take for me to get there.

Good thing too as every car I saw was not as described. The dealer would tell me I shouldn't worry and what do I expect? It's a supercar and its well maintained by professionals! Yeah, I said, check out detailing world and see the mess these so called professionals make of some peoples cars! Most of the panels will have been painted and the wheels will have been refurbished. I knew full well my budget of £40,000 wouldn't get me a mint original DB9 that had never seen cosmetic or mechanical repairs. I wanted to see for myself what a 10 or so year old supercar has to be to be described as immaculate and believe me it's no better than any 10 year old car would be described as.

In the end I went to an Aston main dealer and saw my DB9, drove it with the salesman which I expected, only left my £1,000 deposit after I was happy and I'd seen the car and the only reason I didn't drive it away was that I was on my own, couldn't do so and it needed taxing and a few niggly faults fixing and as it was 2 days before the end of the month, it was worth waiting to tax it at the start of November. Yes, mine has had new paint and the wheels have been refinished, probably many a time, it needs a repair to the drivers seat, there are some chips and scratches on it and also the first and probably only time my partner will ever drive it, she drove it into a kerb and has grazed the front bumper so she's gutted and refuses to ever drive it again. It's not been without its faults, it's been back to AM on a recover lorry with a list of faults and they sorted them all and gave me a free pair of tyres for my troubles, it's booked in to go back in 2 weeks for its 10 year service, half price as was the deal when I bought it. Yes, it has been a bit of a problem child and it's still having a strop now, the computer says a bulb has blown, but all the bulbs work fine! But if I hadn't have bought it from AM with their 12 month warranty I doubt I'd have been so well looked after and any extra money I spent to buy the car from an AM main dealer in my case I've surely got that back in the cost of repairs etc that have been done and the level of service has been out of this world. It wasn't even that expensive compared to other 2005 cars with 45k on them either so it was a fair deal IMO at £36,500.

Sorry to hear you have had so many problems OP and I think I saw your S-Max for sale on eBay and showed it to a colleague who wanted exactly your car, a 2.0 Ecoboost Auto, but you are 8 hours away from us here so he found another car a bit closer. Hopefully the BS stops now and you get your money back, now you have found a suitable Mondeo you won't have to worry about problems like this for a while :thumb:


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for the nice words cookiemonster.

The smax is now for sale at ford @ bishop stortford.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

renton said:


> Thanks for the nice words cookiemonster.
> 
> The smax is now for sale at ford @ bishop stortford.


Right next door to the Merc dealership we use. Might go for a lookie tomorrow.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

I dont think they have done owt to it either to be honest as the wheels still look battered.

I got my mondeo from there too !


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Refund recieved !!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Good news, I bet you feel better now.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

renton said:


> Refund recieved !!


Bet your chuffed happy days


----------

